# [W2K:IIS] : SSL und Zertifikate Probleme



## AlexD1979 (8. September 2005)

Hallo, ich habe echt ein Problem mit einem Server, der SSL macht. Auf diesem Server sind mehrere Websites mit IIS5 (W2K) mit mehreren IPs gehostet. 
Nun ist die eine Seite nicht mehr erreichbar, weil ein Kollege, während ich im Urlaub war, wohl irgendwie unter Eigenschaften -> Verzeichnissicherheit -> Sichere Kommunikaton den Punkt "SSL benutzen" und "128Bit erforderlich" aktiviert. Dort kann ich auch ein Serverzertifikat auswählen.
Wenn ich nun mit http://teststeite.de darauf zugreife, bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung
"403.4 Verboten: SSL erforderlich"
wenn ich mit https://testseite.de zugreife, Fehlermeldung "Die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden".
Wenn ich aber nun eine andere Website auf dem Server nehme, dort ebenfalls SSL und 128 Bit einschalte (ohne eine Zertifikatdefinition) klappt das mit https:// Ich steh voll im (ADS)Wald.
Was mache ich falsch? Ohne 128bit funktioniert das einwandfrei. Es soll ja auch aus Sicherheitsgründen so sein, dass man SSL verwendet. Aber kennt sich einer wirklich gut damit aus


----------

